# Pram for 18 month old



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

We are at MP on the 13th for an 18 month old LO and the only thing we don't have any thoughts on is some sort of pram or if we will need one any ideas would be welcome xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd check with the FC they won't come with one before you spend loads of £££...as sometimes SS like you to use their familiar stuff.

Although admittedly the one that came with master c is gathering mildew in the garage   and instead I've got a 2nd hand bugaboo chameleon (could never afford a new one) and a baby trend expedition for running (£20 off eBay   )


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

For AS number 1 he was 17 months on placement We got baby jogger city mini, is so easy to use & I recommend it xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

Our LO was 16months and not walking but hated the pram with us ( was ok in FC and not walking when he came home). Thus ours hasn't been used much (M&P Sola which goes both directions). Funnily enough now he's quite happy for a long walk in buggy as he can get out when suitable and he likes it. 

I'd say find one that's flexible for your needs and gumtree is excellent for bargains. 
X


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

It depends on what you will be doing. And how far they likely to walk. 
Eg, how far is the park, playgroup, friends and family? Would you walk there, or go in car? Do you have a dog?

I would suggest you get one off eBay for cheap. My lo is 17 mths now, and he walks alot. But for going to park and for a walk when its nice weather is much easier (and quicker) with pushchair.


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi guys she isn't coming with a pram as the FC wants to keep the one she has she said that if she takes her for a long walk she has a three wheeler but in the town she uses a pushchair seems a bit of an expense to get two of them!x


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Oh gosh. I wouldn't buy 2. Are you likely to be walking in woods, fields etc? That's what a 3 wheeler is for really, but are harder to fit in the boot. Maybe take a trip to kiddiecare/mothercare. Babies R us are not that good for advice (well I don't think so).

I wouldn't spend too much money unless you plan to adopt another. Do check its fits in your boot, many people have bought amazing pushchairs, but realised they don't fit in the boot! 

You can try them all out in the shop, then normally get better deal online!


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

We live in the country so would need a sturdy pram/buggy and we do some big ish walks!its so hard!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

The jogging buggy I mentioned would be a good off roader. A brand new one is £130 on amazon so not a fortune.

It would be a bit bulky around the shops maybe and is a bit big for the boot...I have a fiesta and can just about cram it in but have to take the shelf off.

The seat is a bit basic but I got a padded cosy toes for it and master c is happy being bumped around while I run so assume the suspension is ok.

I borrowed a mothercare urban tourer from a friend before I got it and that was good too. They're always on eBay


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Look into emmaljunga. Quite expensive new but I picked ours up on ebay for £30! Big sturdy wheels and it parent faces. I love mine!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

We bought a second hand Phil & Teds sport from gumtree and it's just the job; when our second child came we attached the doubles kit (one on top, one underneath). I'm 'sort of' in the countryside - lots of woods etc around which we frequent with the dogs and it's good for that. Where I live is quite villagey and the shops are all narrow and awkward so a double wouldn't have worked.

But originally I wanted the baby jogger. My friend has a Quinny buzz which faces either way also off gumtree and if I ever had a little one again rather than two at once, I'd be tempted by it!


----------



## tinkerbell80 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have 3 buggies! No I am obsessed just a childminder, I have an Out and about nipper double, a stroller and a Quinny Buzz, I love my buzz but it is soo bulky x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

We have purchased the Maxi Cosi new loola.
It spacious and fits into the boot of our new Hyundai i10, which is a bloody miracle.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Wouldn't be without my baby jogger citi miny gt  
Perfect for walking the dog but equally good in less muddy places....
I'm using it for my anti-walking 3yr old but looks comfy for a younger child too!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

If you walk any sort of distance at all you'll need a buggy of some sort.  My kids both walk a long way, at 18 months old Bladelet can walk well over a mile and often does, but there are times when I need to go further or faster than he can walk, and sometimes he's just too tired.  Also, buggies are a good place to shove a child whose misbehaving when you're out and about.  Wyxling was also a good walker, but I used a buggy with her until she was almost 2, and would probably have done for a few months longer if I hadn't had a car at that stage.

I got a pretty good buggy when we had Bladelet, because I knew I'd walk a long way with it, and I wanted something relatively easy to push to save my knees.  But, I really wish I'd got something a bit smaller, because it's a right pain to get round the aisles of our local Tescos Express (just a bit too wide and they always seem to have carts out for restocking) and it can also be a pain on the bus if there are lots of buggies on there and I need to try and squeeze it in.  I think it depends how much walking you do, how much you use a car, and whether you're going to need to use public transport.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Another baby jogger fan here. We have the versa gt and love it. Reversible, 1 handed fold and really sturdy. We also have the mamas and papas mylo which is lo's fav because it is so upright and hes so noisy (pain in the but to fold and fit in the car though)  and we have the m&p sola which is  great for the summer. 

Oooo im dead jealous I loved buying my pram. Think id have to hide anymore though!!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

My word Flash - where do you keep them all?!? X


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I know, I know! Dh goes mad lol. You may mock but 2 weeks after little man came home dh got him stuck in his mylo. We had to cut him out. We were at a wedding, already pretending to know what we were doing with baby and then the Staff had to get huge scissors for us to cut the straps. We looked like utter numpties lol good job we had the sola to fall back on  

Joking aside the mylo was the first and is in dh boot, my friend gave us the sola so we keep that at my mums and I wanted a reversible one for my walks, hence the baby jogger, which is in my boot. See I REALLY need them all


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Totally see how you need them :-D ps mylo was my first choice but ended picking the Sola and got but carried away and picked up a maclaren XT from gumtree just for a spare ;-)


----------

